# Kaia Gerber - walking the runway for Marc Jacobs Fall 2020 show at New York Fashion Week 12.02.2020 x15



## brian69 (21 Feb. 2020)

​


----------



## Rolli (21 Feb. 2020)

:thx: dir für die Schöne


----------



## king2805 (23 Feb. 2020)

danke für kaia


----------



## frank63 (25 Feb. 2020)

Die Schönheit hat sie bestimmt von ihrer Mutter!


----------



## VeilSide (25 Feb. 2020)

Danke für die Süße Kaia


----------



## Death Row (25 Feb. 2020)

Werde ich mal im Auge behalten!


----------



## tarker (18 Juni 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------

